# problem with my air intake installation



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

i recently attempted to install bomz air intake(crap)...it doesnt seem to aquire enough air, the engine bogs up and down. please if u have ne suggestion on how to fix this...post a reply asap!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

dude, i'd like put the stock airbox back on. 
have you reset the computer yet?


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

*yes*

yes the direction told me to un hook the negative wire to the battery for 5 minutes..this didnt work..so how should i reset the computer?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Check the technical section on Sentra.net.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: yes*



Chapskac said:


> *yes the direction told me to un hook the negative wire to the battery for 5 minutes..this didnt work..so how should i reset the computer? *


5 minutes is not enough time to reset the ecu......most ppl do like 30-45mins or just leave it disconnected overnight. usually if it bogs out, there is a vacuum leak or the vacuum lines are not proper. check those out, also, what does it idle at?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also check the maf meter, it may not be hooked up. i didn't know bomz made an intake, what's it like???


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

it i idiling real low...almost to the point of is shuttin off...and when i hold the gas in it goes up then down...like its screaming for air...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

install your stock intake and see if it is actually the aftermarket one being the problem. i dont think it has anything to do with the cai though


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

*zeno*

yo zeno...its a bomz air intake...how can i solve this problem? since i already unplugged the sensor...but i had to do get the old intake system off...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> since i already unplugged the sensor


you unplugged what sensor?the MAF?O2 sensor? No wonder your car's freakin out.

by the way,there are instructions on how to reset the cpu on www.sentra.net


----------



## 99SE-L (Aug 13, 2003)

You probably flipped the maf and the adapter in the wrong direction. That's what happens. Check to see if the maf sensor is aligned right and make sure you didn't forget to plug the hoses back to the intake.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Make sure all sensors are plugged in and that all hoses are attached tightly. ANd that the sensors plug into the MAF on the firewall side.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't care what kind of intake it is, if the mass airflow sensor isn't hooked up, not working properly, or what not it will not rev up to, i think, anything above 2500 rpm. The car will just want to die on you. Trying to relocate the sensor doesn't work either, it must be in whatever intake housing you are using. I discovered this when rigging my new intake, but mine works great now.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

^^^agreed^^^

You have to have the MAF sensor hooked up or your car will go nuts. This is the problem w/ the POS intakes is they do not design a place in the intake to place the o2 sensor. When you are putting in the new intake, make sure all the sensor and wires are connected before you reconnect the battery and try to turn the car on. If you don't do this, most likely you will get a check engine light and your car will freak out.

Some people just let the o2 dangle in the engine bay but I think that's pretty ghetto and it can't be good for the sensor. My advice would be to go back to stock and buy an intake that will allow you to hook up the o2 sensor. I know both the JWT POP and HKS allow this and I'm pretty sure the HS CAI does also.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I think Nopi.com has mass airflow sensors for a modified intake, try checking there if you need to.


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

*holoskull...*

that is the exact problem i had...im just gona try to return that crappy intake and by the injen air intake which im pretty sure has the o2 sensor...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok, let's clarify some things, sensors involved with intake mod, mass airflow meter, intake air temp sensor.
the o2 sensors are down in the exhaust stream, unless you still disconnected it otherwise.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

whoops.....my bad...typo


----------



## jdm.se-r (Jul 22, 2003)

when i put my hs cai on my b14 se-r i had my maf sensor on backwards, just flipped and thats all it was....try that maybe? good luck


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well i just bought a ebay special air intake....dont think ill have these problems with it though. when i just put a mass air adapter plate and filter on i let the air temp sensor just dangle and havent had any problems. a mechanic even said it wouldnt hurt anything.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

my temp sensor is in the fender wall... lol.. it thinks its a cai!


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

*ebay bomz*

by any chance would this be the ebay bomz intake that they have there? i was not too sure about getting one for my friends car because i did not know if it would even bolt up right. was it not working due to the fact you had it on wrong or did it not bolt up right? do you have any pics 
thanx


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought the BOMZ on ebay I'll be (trying) to install it this weekend will post pics


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

MY BOMZ INTAKE works fine


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

how much did you pay for that?


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

US $40.00 using BUY IT NOW on EBAY Make sure he sends TWO couplings I had to buy a second  Thou the seller BestCarPart was very nice about it and is giving me reduced shipping on my next purchase (a Bomz muffler im getting this month).


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

check your hoses, one may be kinked and not letting air thru making the vac. lines not powerful enough causing a low idle.


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

I would go with the place racing cai. I have had it for about a year now and no problems.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

honda hater said:


> *I would go with the place racing cai. I have had it for about a year now and no problems. *


second best CAI on the market for the GA16 performance wise.....best in looks tho, its priced a bit more expensive than a HS but it gives u about 2HP less, but it sure makes up for it with the clean-ness they have.....show quality stuff


----------

